# Highlander I remake



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh man,

Does the idea of this make my stomach turn. I can see this being all wrong from the beginning credits. Oh geez, it is supposed to be a remake obviously. However, if they use the name Connor MacLeod or use John Sloman to do the Queen songs like they did in "The Source" I will refuse to watch it.

No one can be Connor MacLeod than Christopher Lambert, sorry. The album "A Kind of Majic" cannot be topped, Queen is just too great of a band.  No one could pull off Ramirez like Connery and well there is just no replacing Clancy Ross as Kurgan either.  The chemistry was too good between the 3.  Gee, why doesn't George Lucas just destroy "Star Wars", "Empire" and "Jedi" by using 4 new people to play the main parts and do a scene by scene remake?

FWIW: I will not see it if it is a scene by scene remake for the most part like "The Longest Yard" was.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 8, 2008)

matt.m said:


> No one can be Connor MacLeod than Christopher Lambert, sorry.


 
There can be only one!   :rofl:


I'm right there with you, Matt.  Highlander doesn't need a remake.  I may have to pull that one out tonight.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2008)

that series has been beat to death enough, let us forget about certain movies that should not have been made and not have to repress memories of any additional ones.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 8, 2008)

Well... and to borrow a phrase from a commercial for Law & Order:  "The original is the best".


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

Not much info. up yet:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235529/

I wouldn't mind a (decent) remake of this.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Not much info. up yet:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1235529/
> 
> I wouldn't mind a (decent) remake of this.



Yeah, but the problem is Highlander movies don't exactly have a great track record as of late.  The Source I think may have even beat out Highlander 2 as the worst in the series, and that is no easy task.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 8, 2008)

No interest in a remake here as the original was great!


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2008)

The original was very good.  In addition to the story, chemistry on set, music and action (not to mention a terrific villain), the humor in the writing was awesome.   There were also some very creative segues between modern day and flashbacks that really kept the plot moving forward.

I'd be receptive to a quality addition to the movie, perhaps a prequel or something like that, but to relaunch the series just won't work.  I'm afraid it would end up being light on script and heavy on CG sequences stolen from the Matrix or 300.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Oh man,
> 
> Does the idea of this make my stomach turn. I can see this being all wrong from the beginning credits. Oh geez, it is supposed to be a remake obviously. However, if they use the name Connor MacLeod or use John Sloman to do the Queen songs like they did in "The Source" I will refuse to watch it.
> 
> ...


 Actually Lambert turned out to be sort of a disapointment. I say make the new film with new personalities and new chemistries.
Sean


----------



## Steve (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey now.  Highlander was the only good movie Lambert ever did!  Don't take that from him!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Hey now. Highlander was the only good movie Lambert ever did! Don't take that from him!


You got me there. I guess you can credit the director for full usage of what he had to work with.
Sean


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 8, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> You got me there. I guess you can credit the director for full usage of what he had to work with.
> Sean



Chris Lambert is one of those actors that I will watch in pretty much anything (will pick it up just for him).  Usually end up enjoying them though they aren't that great.  Fortress, Beowulf, etc....

Rutger Hauer is another in that category (and some odd ones like Bryon James, Gary Daniels, and others)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 8, 2008)

It is time to bury that series. Didn't a new one go straight to cable last year?
The story holes bothered me too much after part one. They made the series a joke when they decided in part two that Conner and Ramirez actually met on another planet before boarding a spaceship, even though part one shows them meeting in a forest.
Bleh. You know it's bad when the Highlander fans make full websites explaining how each movie and series is in different universes. Read here: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Highlander-1104/Continuity.htm
Still, I loved part one.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 8, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> It is time to bury that series. Didn't a new one go straight to cable last year?
> The story holes bothered me too much after part one. They made the series a joke when they decided in part two that Conner and Ramirez actually met on another planet before boarding a spaceship, even though part one shows them meeting in a forest.
> Bleh. You know it's bad when the Highlander fans make full websites explaining how each movie and series is in different universes. Read here: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Highlander-1104/Continuity.htm
> Still, I loved part one.


The series is almost unwatchable.
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 8, 2008)

In the last five minutes, I've discovered that they are also remaking _Hellraiser_ and _A Nightmare on Elm Street_.  Criminey, can't they come up with a single original idea?  Just one?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2008)

The 3rd movie was "ok" and taken without part 2 provides some sense of continuity, even if it is a bit of a stretch.

Part 2 was just bad and should never have been made.

Now I'd give the series 2 main continuity pieces.

The 1st and 3rd movies is one

The tv series is another... until the last season or so when it got really weird.  

The rest, 2nd, 4th and 5th movies, and the end of the tv series we can just toss out and deny they ever existed.


----------



## Live True (Aug 8, 2008)

When it comes to Highlander...I still maintain

There SHOULD have been only one!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone is certainly intitled to their opinion.  However, that is what makes everyone unique.  Even though the man has "Rock Star" status as an actor in Europe, not to mention the high caliber actor of Sean Connery's wit.  Sorry.  I just do not agree.  However, when I was in High School you either liked Van Damme or Seagal.  Bloodsport vs. Hard to Kill etc.



Touch Of Death said:


> Actually Lambert turned out to be sort of a disapointment. I say make the new film with new personalities and new chemistries.
> Sean


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

The magic, if you will of the movies with Lambert is the fact that there was no continuity.  You didn't know what aspect of Connor's life you were in.  It was just telling a story.

I don't know, I am a huge Highlander fan so I look at it from a different aspect.  I guess you are either a fan or not.  It took Lambert's cameo to launch the 6 season series if you will.

But to each their own.



Andrew Green said:


> The 3rd movie was "ok" and taken without part 2 provides some sense of continuity, even if it is a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Part 2 was just bad and should never have been made.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 8, 2008)

Let's see... one episode cameo carried a 6 season series.... Yep that was it... Sorry, Paul's character was better.  Especially from a martial arts point of view.  Don't get me wrong I like Lambert and I loved the first movie, but Duncan was the better character.

Highlander: The Source started out as a different movie entirely following non-MacLeod immortals, but was re-written (and I use the term loosely) and plauged with budget problems.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe from a martial arts point of view... maybe...  but a part from that, Christopher Lambert was far better in the role.

The TV series needed the supporting characters, who often upstaged Paul IMO.  Duncan was just too much of a Mary Sue at times.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

Ya know I have done that with his DVD collection for what I could get my hands on.  The Pointmen, Gillian, Knight Moves, Subway, Beowulf, etc.  He is a great character actor that doesn't always get the decent U.S. scripts.  His depicition of John Clayton in Tarzan was great.  I just dig his dry humor.



FearlessFreep said:


> Chris Lambert is one of those actors that I will watch in pretty much anything (will pick it up just for him). Usually end up enjoying them though they aren't that great. Fortress, Beowulf, etc....
> 
> Rutger Hauer is another in that category (and some odd ones like Bryon James, Gary Daniels, and others)


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, everyone "Super" Badass: Kurgan, Katana, Kane.......the Darth Vader's of the Immortals if you will always gunned for Connor.  Duncan was an afterthought.

It was even re-inforced in Endgame.  Cemetary scene: Kell"Connor we will see each other very soon and I will kill you slowly."
Kell looking at Duncan, "You boy are on borrowed time, however, I will call ya."

Connor was the man.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2008)

FearlessFreep said:


> Chris Lambert is one of those actors that I will watch in pretty much anything (will pick it up just for him).  Usually end up enjoying them though they aren't that great.  Fortress, Beowulf, etc....
> 
> Rutger Hauer is another in that category (and some odd ones like Bryon James, Gary Daniels, and others)



Yes, I'm with you!  _Fortress _is junk but I liked it ("intestinate"--great verb) and Rutger Hauer I like too.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 9, 2008)

Man, Nancy is more like it.  Look, Connor: Youre here let's fight.
Duncan: Until season 4......I dont wanna fight, I don't wanna fight.....Oh ok.  I mean jeez, after Connor sacrificed himself to Duncan in Endgame Duncan had to use Connor's sword to kill Kell.  The only reason Connor died was his own sacrificial guilt.  Plus, Connor stuck with the tried and true bastard sword fighting of the Scottish Highlands.  That is all he needed.  The man was the real badass.  Even when he fought Duncan in Endgame he was "Owning" him.  There was no better Immortal character in the Highlander Universe.

Andrew I couldn't agree more, with one exception.  Adrian Paul played a great role for the series but it was low budget.  Plus in the movies it is easy to have adversaries fight, good and evil for an hour and a half.....So Paul did do a good job.  I am probably one of the only few who actually liked "The Source" as well.  It took a 2nd watching but oh well.  The first time pissed me off when the Guardian destroyed Connor's katana.  From that scene on I was pissed.  So I had to watch it a 2nd time to give it a chance.



Andrew Green said:


> Maybe from a martial arts point of view... maybe... but a part from that, Christopher Lambert was far better in the role.
> 
> The TV series needed the supporting characters, who often upstaged Paul IMO. Duncan was just too much of a Mary Sue at times.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 9, 2008)

I remember seeing the original for the first time (unfortunately on the small screen via VHS and was dubious to it. My older brother insisted that I watch it saying I'll love it (knows me well that chap)... The opening scenes... I was aghast... WHAT? A friggin Wrestling movie... aww man! My brother punched me in the arm and said shut up and watch... then came the sword fight in the garage... HUH? WHAT?? Then the slow pan up and now we're in 11th century SCOTLAND? WTF?? What the heck is going on here... kept watching it and before I realized by the end credits with Queen's "It's A Kind Of Magic" I was in love with it. 

You just don't remake something THAT friggin GOOD! We need to bomb Hollywood.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 19, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> Let's see... one episode cameo carried a 6 season series.... Yep that was it... Sorry, Paul's character was better. Especially from a martial arts point of view. Don't get me wrong I like Lambert and I loved the first movie, but Duncan was the better character.
> 
> Highlander: The Source started out as a different movie entirely following non-MacLeod immortals, but was re-written (and I use the term loosely) and plauged with budget problems.


 

I'm with you on this one.  I like Adrian Paul's Duncan better by far.

This first film was good, but it's absurd to consider remaking it.  If they want to continue the franchise, why not just creat a different immortal?  Conner Macleod is done.
David


----------



## Jimi (Dec 20, 2008)

I agree w/ live true & many others posts. The following has been my nicknames for these movies for years.
Highlander- There should have been only one
Highlander 2 - The sickening
Highlander 3 - The final insult
I stopped nicknaming them after that. 
The Kurgan rules.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2008)

Actually there is hillarity in this statement, albeit it that it is 100 percent true.  The best in comedy is the truth.





CoryKS said:


> In the last five minutes, I've discovered that they are also remaking _Hellraiser_ and _A Nightmare on Elm Street_. Criminey, can't they come up with a single original idea? Just one?


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh by the way.....having Lambert in episode I, season I was the set up for the series.  Not only that but his Connor character and Connery's Ramirez were mentioned several times.  Connor might as well of been noted as "Best of the best" even during the series.  Yeah, the movies were still being released with Lambert's Connor being used.

But I still think it kind of funny that they had to make so much reference to the movie characters.  They even made reference to Kurgan on a few occassions.


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 21, 2008)

This makes me sad.  Highlander was a seminal movie for me.  Not only was it great, but I had such a good time in the theater.  Went with my Dad, this was right before my aprents split up and things got wierd in my family.  There was an elderly couple sitting behind us that thought they were going to see a documentary about actual Scottish Highlanders...they were quite confused .  

On top of that, when the opening sequences with the castle on the lake in Scotland ran...I realized that we'd been to that place just behind the film crew.  I remember seeing that caslte...and the bed and breakfast we stayed at complained that they'd lost all their keys when a film crew had stayed there a week or so before us and tkaen them all.

At the time that was about the coolest thing to me...to have been so close to a cool movie...to have "been there" so to speak.  

Please Hollywood...just leave it alone and leave me with my good memories.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2008)

That is incredible man,

I hope you got and kept the pictures of the trip and put them in a scrap book.  That is incredible, just really cool.



bluekey88 said:


> This makes me sad. Highlander was a seminal movie for me. Not only was it great, but I had such a good time in the theater. Went with my Dad, this was right before my aprents split up and things got wierd in my family. There was an elderly couple sitting behind us that thought they were going to see a documentary about actual Scottish Highlanders...they were quite confused .
> 
> On top of that, when the opening sequences with the castle on the lake in Scotland ran...I realized that we'd been to that place just behind the film crew. I remember seeing that caslte...and the bed and breakfast we stayed at complained that they'd lost all their keys when a film crew had stayed there a week or so before us and tkaen them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah, I did.  It was the only time I ever travelled outside of the US...the pictures from Scotland that i took were simply awesome...to come home and then and discover a further connection just added to the "cool" factor.  Too bad we we didn't get to the location sooner and matbe cross paths with the production crew.

Peace,
Erik


----------

